# Manchester Liners 1978 - 1980



## bezzo1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Looking For Pat Westgate & Chris Payne, Sailed With Them On The Manchester Vanguard, Manchester Keelung In 1979 - 1980 - Does Anyone Know Their Where Abouts - Cheers Dave Berry.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, Dave.
Let's hope someone in the crew knows their whereabouts.
Meanwhile find your way around the ship and have a good trip.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Dave and a warm welcome to SN. Good luck with your search. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=229
Dave, Have a look in this forum mate, might be someone in there you know.
Nat


----------

